# The pastor's love for his flock (Robert Rollock)



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2020)

Surely a Pastor should love his flock so well, that he should give his life for them.

Robert Rollock, _Lectures upon the first and second Epistles of Paul to the Thessalonians_ (Edinburgh: Robert Charteris, 1606), p. 136.


----------

